# Ryobi 18v Sprayer



## candrewr0 (May 7, 2019)

I've got a small lawn (3k sqft) to deal with so I grabbed one of these a few weeks ago. It seems fine and has done a decent job both times I used it but the nozzle could definitely be better! I'm wondering if any of you have had any success finding decent fan tip nozzles for this sprayer.

There are a couple of nozzles on Amazon (Canada) but there are no measurements so I'm kind of in the dark. Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

@candrewr0 check this thread.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2859

According to the posted info, the teejet nozzles fit the Ryobi. I do not have first hand knowledge, just interested in the Ryobi since I have a bunch of other Ryobi tools and batteries.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I have the backpack unit and just swapped out their red tip for a Teejet one.. the one they supplied mists a lot with the pump they use to power the unit (60+ psi). Make sure you pay attention to pressure ratings on the tips.


----------



## candrewr0 (May 7, 2019)

StarRaider said:


> @candrewr0 check this thread.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=2859
> 
> According to the posted info, the teejet nozzles fit the Ryobi. I do not have first hand knowledge, just interested in the Ryobi since I have a bunch of other Ryobi tools and batteries.


Yeah, I was going through that thread but wasn't sure if the backpack sprayer was the same specs the handheld one I have. I found a couple of Teejet nozzles on Amazon.com but only packs of 12 on Amazon.ca. I'll end up paying $25-30 for the nozzle because of shipping so I just want to get the right nozzle the first time.

I found the right psi but not sure what to look for in terms of gpm. Should I just see how long it takes to get a gallon of water through the wand and find a nozzle that matches the flow rate and psi?


----------



## StarRaider (Jun 29, 2019)

Oh I am following, you have the smaller 1 or 2 gal handheld.

https://www.ryobitools.com/products/details/ryobi-one-plus-18-volt-chemical-sprayer

I would do the test like you mentioned... but I am not sure if a teejet would be a plug and play or if you would need adaptors.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I was just looking at the 1 & 2 gal units on the home depot site and from the pictures and comments it does not look like the tips themselves are swappable with ANY aftermarket tip. You'll need to replace the entire wand. These ones seem to have the brass adjustable tips as permanent fixtures, only removable for cleaning purposes.


----------



## candrewr0 (May 7, 2019)

Yeah the one on is brass. There is a Chapin fan tip brass nozzle on Amazon but it's $40 and I have no idea if it fits. I don't know a whole lot about nozzles. Is there a standard size or do manufacturers like to mess around and do proprietary machining?

I read some stuff about the dfw wand here. Is that an option for me here? I'd just have to find stuff that'll work within my 60psi situation, no?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have two Ryobi tools now. The inflator/deflator and the drain auger. I'm interested in this sprayer.

Maybe peruse this thread. I see some pictures with TeeJets on the end of the sprayer wand.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

candrewr0 said:


> Yeah the one on is brass. There is a Chapin fan tip brass nozzle on Amazon but it's $40 and I have no idea if it fits. I don't know a whole lot about nozzles. Is there a standard size or do manufacturers like to mess around and do proprietary machining?
> 
> I read some stuff about the dfw wand here. Is that an option for me here? I'd just have to find stuff that'll work within my 60psi situation, no?


From what I can see you'd need to get that entire wand .. and just concoct a way to connect it to the hose itself. Just be aware that the wand assembly costs more than that sprayer, it's not cheap.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

I have an issue with my backpack sprayer. I like to squeeze the trigger and release with every pass I take, similar to releasing the throttle when mowing. But after releasing the trigger, there will be no spray. There will be continuous spray if I keep the trigger held as long as the pump hose is in fluid (that's another issue), but I'm wasting a lot of spray on my turns. Has anyone else had this problem? I'm not sure how to fix it.

For the other issue with the pump hose, as others have mentioned, it's a common compliant that the hose is so floppy and will hardly stay in fluid if there's less than 1/2 a gallon in the tank. Has anyone been able to fix that? I'm considering super gluing a hose clamp at the bottom to hold the hose in place.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@DuncanMcDonuts The hose inside the tank was modified IMO. I have a rigid U-shaped(upside-down) hose that sucks down to few OZ left. If I open the lid and tilt properly, I can get to the bottom completely.
B


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

@Babameca Are you saying they released an updated model? When did you get yours? I bought mine in January this year.


----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

DuncanMcDonuts said:


> @Babameca Are you saying they released an updated model? When did you get yours? I bought mine in January this year.


A month ago. Can you show me picture of how yours look like.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

@Babameca Here is the inside of my sprayer. The hose is floppy and typically rests in a corner, which doesn't allow the pump to suck up the last 1/4 gallon or so unless you tilt yourself.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Babameca (Jul 29, 2019)

@DuncanMcDonuts The first picture is different. Is this your DIY set-up to make it work? The black rubber one looks like mine. As I said I have minimum leftover. There is a trade-off in this design. You can have it feed the pump directly or trough this loop. The first option may create leaks even when all is shutoff like the Chapin does). In this case leak may only appear when the pump is activated...

B


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

It looks like @corneliani and @Babameca both have new updated designs. My sprayer has not been modified in any way other than putting in a TeeJet nozzle. If you read previous reviews, they all mention a floppy pump hose that leaves 1/4 gallon left. I may have to escalate something with Ryobi's customer support to fix my issues with the pump hose and my inconsistent pressure/intermittent spray.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

@DuncanMcDonuts They have updated the design away from the loose weighted hose to a rigid one. I'm not sure if it's a direct swap but it may be worth asking, they may send you the part to swap out.
Btw, I have had one instance where the rigid hose came off the pump (there's nothing to clamp it on, just a direct fit) so you must be careful when you mix chemicals that you keep away from that end. I must've caught mine with the mixer and knocked it off and it was making gurgling sounds as I got down to the last gallon or so.


----------



## stepper (Jan 6, 2019)

I have the 2 gallon sprayer and I replaced the wand. You can't change out the tips. I still have the old wand and I can take a picture later. It also takes 6 minutes to spray a gallon. I'm not a fan and I'll upgrade my sprayer next season.


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

So instead of wasting my time with customer service, I decided to come up with my own fix for the floppy hose. I settled on using these rubber-cased cable clamps that I could affix to the base of my sprayer. They are flexible to open wide to slide the hose in and you can close it to hold in place.









These are the ones I used as they are stainless steel and will not rust in underwater uses. The big box stores sell similar ones but I e-mailed the manufacturer and they confirmed that those are not meant for marine use. They are likely some zinc-plated steel that is slightly more rust-resistant but not a true chromium-alloy stainless steel. I ordered that set off Amazon. The 1/2" cable clamp fits perfectly around the hose while being narrow enough to not allow the hose clamp and strainer to come loose. This is the one you'll need https://www.amazon.com/Cable-Lokman-Stainless-Rubber-Cushioned/dp/B01N074XSY/ref=sr_1_4?keywords=lokman+cable+clamp+1%2F2+inch&qid=1567354741&s=gateway&sr=8-4. I decided on the set since I wasn't sure of the best size.

I wanted the hose and strainer to point down at the lowest point of the tank. I decided to place it on the lip you can feel on the middle. See the picture for placement









I super-glued it so that it would hold to the area. Super-glue is supposedly water-resistant, but there wasn't much contact around the cylindrical base to the flat steel of the clamp so I added hot glue to the whole base, rubber side included. Once that dried, it felt solid. Here's the final produce with the hose fixed in place.









I tested with 1/2 gallon of water and it sprayed perfectly. No loss of pressure since the hose was always submerged and there was no air to pump.


----------



## Christech11 (Mar 26, 2019)

Appreciate you including the link to the clamp and how you attached it. I struggle with the same problem when there is about .5 gallon or so left in the sprayer. Hope to have this setup in time for next weekend. Thanks!


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts (May 5, 2019)

No problem! I hope it helps everyone else who has the first gen backpack sprayer. It's such a glaring issue that I don't know how it got past testing. Such a simple fix, too.


----------

